# Built a hog trap and finally getting the hang of it.



## sredd (Feb 12, 2012)

Built a corral trap on the family farm in Rayle about a month ago. After a couple weeks and several hundred pounds of corn I caught the first sow last weekend. Since then I've caught 2 more sows and a boar. I had about 9 piglets but they squeezed through the fencing. I ran some smaller wire around the bottom yesterday to try and hold the piglets. We've also been trying to hunt some of them at night with limited success. Something has to be done soon. They're tearing everything up and it's starting to mess with the livestock we have out there.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Not bad


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 12, 2012)

looks like your serious!

anyone with a bucket to lift them with is going in the right direction!


----------



## sredd (Feb 12, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> looks like your serious!
> 
> anyone with a bucket to lift them with is going in the right direction!



Diesel and hydraulic power just makes life much easier.


----------



## 2-shot (Feb 12, 2012)

Should be some good eating!


----------



## sredd (Feb 21, 2012)

I spoke too soon. It's been a week and a half and absolutely no new activity. Hopefully they'll be back soon.


----------



## Todd E (Feb 21, 2012)

But I thought that was what you wanted......

Them gone.


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats on the porkers.  Looks like the trap is working well.


----------



## sredd (Feb 21, 2012)

Todd E said:


> But I thought that was what you wanted......
> 
> Them gone.



But the freezer ain't quite full yet.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 22, 2012)

They'll be back!


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 22, 2012)

Them is some big piggies...


----------



## sredd (Feb 23, 2012)

The biggest taken so far has been about 225lbs. Some bigger on trail cams but haven't seen them in person.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Real nice pigs


----------



## scooter84 (Apr 4, 2012)

I will buy every hog u get that is alive we have permits to buy them to put in our preserve it is also in Wilkes co thanks Tim


----------



## sredd (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd be glad to send them your way, but we haven't seen a pig out there in months. The field is grown back nice and green, but if/when they come back I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## scooter84 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok thanks for your time


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 8, 2012)

sredd said:


> I spoke too soon. It's been a week and a half and absolutely no new activity. Hopefully they'll be back soon.



Uh oh..............yea, they'll be back. 
But, UNfortunately, those piglets just got a very tough lesson at a very young age. They will more than likely be very "trap shy"..............you will have a very tough time catching a good portion of that sounder.........

You caught some nice ones and Congrats on that!  Keep catchin them....................I would have some Doggers like Stoney and his gang or any of the other Super Qualified Hog Doggers on here, to come out and run them.........

Check out some Jager videos on trapping hogs.................one thing about them tasty treats is that they are Not stupid


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 8, 2012)

Forest Grump said:


> Remember that they must be blood tested negative for BOTH Brucellosis AND Pseudorabies BEFORE you can transport them, sell them or relocate them.
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/feral-hog/
> 
> ...



you should do a lil homework . it is not illegal to transport or relocate if you have the proper permits from the dept. of agriculture.


----------



## Forest Grump (Apr 8, 2012)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> you should do a lil homework . it is not illegal to transport or relocate if you have the proper permits from the dept. of agriculture.



Homework done. Exception made for transport to approved fenced hunting preserve. Not sure why they've made that exception, when the same does not apply to farmed swine, but I stand corrected, thanks. Does the permit require you to quarantine them until they test negative, or are you allowed to just dump them into your enclosure with the rest of your herd? That is not in the department of ag regs as far as I could see.


----------



## scooter84 (Apr 11, 2012)

We don't have to test them cause we put them in a pen to b killed we have all the paper work for this


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 11, 2012)

Forest Grump said:


> Homework done. Exception made for transport to approved fenced hunting preserve. Not sure why they've made that exception, when the same does not apply to farmed swine, but I stand corrected, thanks. Does the permit require you to quarantine them until they test negative, or are you allowed to just dump them into your enclosure with the rest of your herd? That is not in the department of ag regs as far as I could see.



or a certified testing facility. which could be the pen in your backyard if you have the ag. dept. come out and look at your pen and they aprove , saying your pen is strong enough to hold a big boar.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 12, 2012)

I have talked with and met some of the guys who operate this hunting outfit. Thus far, they are respectful and are operating by the book.


----------



## mbanister (Apr 24, 2012)

he is right, as long as they are to be killed and the pen is approved, they use to give permits to take hogs that were already tested positive , i dont know if they still do that, i have a approved testing site but hogs cannot leave here alive


----------

